
Rare Second World War Footage of Bletchley Park Emerges - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/04/mi6_personnel_bletchley/
======
gpvos
The actual film isn't linked from the article, but here it is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvVaFE5O3eY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvVaFE5O3eY)

~~~
visualphoenix
Isn’t it linked in the article on the word “footage”? That’s what I see at
least...

~~~
gpvos
Oops, missed it because of the lighting I guess. Still, why put the mini-
documentary inline and not the original? It was also linked from the mini-doc,
but that's indirect.

------
rjtobin
The title "Rare Second World War Footage of Bletchley Park Emerges" isn't
quite accurate. The footage is of Whaddon Hall, rather than Bletchley Park.
Whaddon Hall was MI6, whereas Bletchley Park was GCHQ (GC&CS back then).

The title of the linked article uses the wording "Bletchley Park-linked" which
seems more accurate!

~~~
tpmx
Indeed. Ended up being a little disappointed after first excitedly following
the links to the source video.

dang - the title should be updated.

------
sxg
I highly, highly recommend "The Code Book" by Simon Singh if you're interested
in cryptography. It has a chapter on Bletchley Park and tells the stories of
several of its cryptographers, including Alan Turing and the Enigma cipher.

~~~
flexd
Looks like he has written two with that name, or is that just Amazon with two
different versions?

The Code Book: The Science of Secrecy from Ancient Egypt to Quantum
Cryptography

And The Code Book: The Secrets Behind Codebreaking

Guessing the second one has more to do with Bletchley Park

~~~
rrss
I know the first one covers the Enigma, haven't heard of the second one
before.

It looks like the second one is the young adult adaptation of the first one.

~~~
flexd
Oops, I didn't catch that when I posted. Hard to read small print on a phone.
I'll pick up the first one!

------
bas
Whenever everyone can come out and play, I highly recommend a visit to
Bletchley Park (conveniently located in Bletchley:
[https://bletchleypark.org.uk/](https://bletchleypark.org.uk/)), and, adjacent
to it, The National Museum of Computing
([https://www.tnmoc.org/](https://www.tnmoc.org/)).

------
nick_kline
check out the youtube comments, someone recognizes their grandfather. That
would be a sweet gift, to see my family from that time.

